# something i got =)



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

a platter of hedgie sugar cookies (yum!!!):
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7 ... =714763205

a truly wonderful hedgie card:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7 ... =714763205

all from a dear friend.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I love that card! If deb made it she sure can draw  !


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I loved the cookies & the card! How creative & sweet.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Aww, I love them both! I bet those cookies were tasty!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

That Deb! She sure is something! Beautiful, talented, kind and our friend. Wow, we are lucky! It looks like you had a wonderful birthday party!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

I thought cupcakes were bad for hedgehogs because of their fat content! lol :lol: I'm really impressed, I can't draw anything like that at all.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Deb is disturbingly close to a perfect human being, but she got the card from a Swedish store.


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

i have those cards. infact i have three packs because people keep buying them for me. they are from half price books!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Those are both so adorable! And those cookies look extra delicious!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Those are so adorable and the cookies look delicious


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

also got this card from a friend:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7 ... =714763205

the cookies are very yummy. you should taste the ganache on top.


----------

